# Crysis 2 Thread



## linkin

[YT]lOyD7SoY7LU[/YT]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOyD7SoY7LU

Nine Inch Nails FTW! (don't say the song is from 300 or I will kill you )

Looking forward to Crysis 2

New Screenshots (links only, they are 1920x1080)

http://h-4.abload.de/img/dropvzz0mq9s.png

http://h-4.abload.de/img/jeeprlowutj4.png

http://h-4.abload.de/img/nanosuit0lns1st8l.png

http://h-4.abload.de/img/pier_1xb851ns0u.jpg

http://h-4.abload.de/img/pier_2ll151vr19.jpg

http://h-4.abload.de/img/ambush_329191hqb7.jpg

http://h-4.abload.de/img/ambush_2cz8y1cses.jpg

New Multiplayer Trailer:

[YT]4vekW2sxJgU[/YT]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vekW2sxJgU

[YT]27Do-C5Lmsw[/YT]

[YT]rsVKCHYR_zM[/YT]


----------



## Twist86

This kind of sucks that they are not appearing to follow the story arc of the original Crysis. Also I never heard this in 300 


I am not holding my breath but I hope its good.


----------



## linkin

Ehhh, people say the first crysis was all about graphics, but I enjoyed the story and the physics more than anything (modifying your strength to 10000x normal is fun when you punch people ) and all the mods.

At least crytek let people mod their games, unlike some (looking at you COD MW2)


----------



## kobaj

Twist86 said:


> This kind of sucks that they are not appearing to follow the story arc of the original Crysis. Also I never heard this in 300
> 
> 
> I am not holding my breath but I hope its good.



Wait...so Crysis 2, a game that appears to be about aliens, had nothing to do with Crysis warhead, a game about the emergence of aliens, and Crysis, a game about the discovery of aliens.

What?

Anyway, I'm actually pretty psyched for the game, even though no doubt my rig can't run it. Its just the only game that can say "you see that? yeah, that's all in game, not pre-rendered" (here is looking at you final fantasy.)

.


----------



## linkin

kobaj said:


> Wait...so Crysis 2, a game that appears to be about aliens, had nothing to do with Crysis warhead, a game about the emergence of aliens, and Crysis, a game about the discovery of aliens.
> 
> What?
> 
> Anyway, I'm actually pretty psyched for the game, even though no doubt my rig can't run it. Its just the only game that can say "you see that? yeah, that's all in game, not pre-rendered" (*here is looking at you final fantasy.*)
> 
> .



New MOH game did that too. the cutscenes looked like the crysis engine even.


----------



## Rocko

linkin said:


> [YT]lOyD7SoY7LU[/YT]
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOyD7SoY7LU
> 
> Nine Inch Nails FTW! (don't say the song is from 300 or I will kill you )
> 
> Looking forward to Crysis 2



I really enjoyed that


----------



## Aastii

I've made the thread the official Crysis 2 thread, sure there will be a lot more updates and a lot of people, myself included, that are very much looking forward to the spectacle at least, if not the actual game, so best to keep everything in one place.

That trailer looks awesome, the graphics for actual in game footage is insane, and it would appear that gameplay has been massively improved over Crysis, just hope that stability and AI has been improved. Looks amazing either way


----------



## awildgoose

This looks really really good.
Sliding shooting? That is just so badass. I hope it's not _too_ intensive, I wanna run it at medium at least.

Also, the options part, VATS anyone?


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> This looks really really good.
> Sliding shooting? That is just so badass. I hope it's not _too_ intensive, I wanna run it at medium at least.
> 
> Also, the options part, VATS anyone?



It is the same as Crysis 1 I think, where you get the circle thing with the different options for the suits, rather than it being where it attacks for you like VATS


----------



## awildgoose

Aastii said:


> It is the same as Crysis 1 I think, where you get the circle thing with the different options for the suits, rather than it being where it attacks for you like VATS



Doesn't look like that at all. When he says "best of all I get options" or something, he is clearly targeting enemies, kinda like a mix of VATS and the rage thing on Force Unleased 2.


----------



## myndziuss

Looks kinda cool, lol i especially liked the part where he kicked the car at the alien monster  Wondering if i will be able to run it at full  ( hope so ) Had installed crysis warhead on my old pc which was pretty bad so i didn't get the chance to play through it


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> Doesn't look like that at all. When he says "best of all I get options" or something, he is clearly targeting enemies, kinda like a mix of VATS and the rage thing on Force Unleased 2.



Oh I see what you mean, I think that is more of a perk, showing where all of the enemies are, rather than going attacking them. I don't know if that is what the rage thing is, I've never played Force Unleashed 



myndziuss said:


> Looks kinda cool, lol i especially liked the part where he kicked the car at the alien monster  Wondering if i will be able to run it at full  ( hope so ) Had installed crysis warhead on my old pc which was pretty bad so i didn't get the chance to play through it



If it is anything like the first one, you won't be able to max it on current hardware, and not for a few generations to come


----------



## linkin

I beg to differ. From what I have gathered, CryEngine 3 is just better multithreaded (support for up to 12 physical cores) and added DX11 features. If that's all they've done it's probably been very optimised as well 

At least I hope so!


----------



## Twist86

kobaj said:


> Wait...so Crysis 2, a game that appears to be about aliens, had nothing to do with Crysis warhead, a game about the emergence of aliens, and Crysis, a game about the discovery of aliens.
> 
> What?
> 
> Anyway, I'm actually pretty psyched for the game, even though no doubt my rig can't run it. Its just the only game that can say "you see that? yeah, that's all in game, not pre-rendered" (here is looking at you final fantasy.)
> 
> .



I never said they didn't follow the same concept I said they didn't follow the story arc. Go play the first Crysis again and you will see what I mean. Warhead imho had nothing to do with the original arc either...it was the same story but from another perspective of Crysis.


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> I beg to differ. From what I have gathered, CryEngine 3 is just better multithreaded (support for up to 12 physical cores) and added DX11 features. If that's all they've done it's probably been very optimised as well
> 
> At least I hope so!



12 physical cores, so 24 with multithreading, or 12 threads, so a hex core + multi threading?

From the early videos and what not of it, what I can gather they have improved the lighting effects, which in turn improves a lot of other things, like fire animations, explosions with or without fire, because the reflections from the shards are better, it has better physics, and is, apparently, programmed much better than CryEngine 2 was, but to be fair, that isn't difficult to do it better than that buggy pile of crap. It was very, very pretty though


----------



## Shane

Looks good,You know ive still not played the first one yet..i started it and done a couple of missions then for some reason stopped,i think i had to format my machine or something then never bothered installing again.

Il have to give it another go.


----------



## myndziuss

I just installed crysis warhead and i must say it is REALLY nice with the graphics. Gonna have to play it trough ( heard it includes aliens eh?  )
But another thing is, im running it on full settings, aa 16q 1920x1080 and the other settings on enthusiast or however that word is spellt. I have read that cryengine 3 will have lower requirements than cryengine 2 so i was thinking that maybe i could run crysis 2 pretty nicely if i can run this one on max?  

You will probably dissapoint me and say no  Lol


----------



## linkin

What you heard is true, Crysis 2 should run better than the original and warhead.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

I'm still hoping to get crysis and crysis warhead running on full within the next year, i still havent played either as i want to enjoy them both on full graphics.
Crysis 2 looks good but i am concerned that since, from what i remember, they are also concentrating hard on a console release that it doesn't cause the gameplay to be poor on the PC version and that the graphics are kept at the same quality the consoles will be, because console graphics are nowhere near what a state of the art pc can do.

That song reminds of a film named something like 300


----------



## linkin

New screenshots in first post.


----------



## Dystopia

awildgoose said:


> This looks really really good.
> *Sliding shooting? That is just so badass.* I hope it's not _too_ intensive, I wanna run it at medium at least.
> 
> Also, the options part, VATS anyone?



Agreed, I kinda went oooo when I saw that.

So glad this isn't gonna be a PC exclusive! This may also be the first game I pre-order.


----------



## myndziuss

Lol im still playing trough the first one and it is really keeping my interest, i love the weapons lol  Especially the gaus rifle (too bad it cant hold too many bullets).


----------



## fastdude

It's good how the engine has been optimized so that even though it looks prettier, it's actually less demanding than the Original game/


----------



## linkin

I really can't wait 

I hope it's not any more linear than the first (at least up until the aliens) because that's what was great, the game was only as good as your imagination


----------



## awildgoose

fastdude said:


> It's good how the engine has been optimized so that even though it looks prettier, it's actually less demanding than the Original game/



That is quite a good thing, I have noticed that there are a lot of games out now days that look better than Crysis but less demanding. Hopefully this looks really good. 



linkin said:


> I really can't wait
> 
> I hope it's not any more linear than the first (at least up until the aliens) because that's what was great, the game was only as good as your imagination



It should be. I reckon you will be able to go through different streets to flank and snipe from different buildings. Hopefully we can do that, also I hope the nanosuit is more efficient, I wanna run more than 150m before running out of energy haha.


----------



## linkin

Bump. There's a new trailer out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vekW2sxJgU


----------



## SslagleZ28

Already have this preordered along with Dead Space 2... both look to be amazing, im hoping they dont disappoint


----------



## JLuchinski

Well if anybody is interested the multiplayer beta is on Xbox Live right now. I forgot how much I hate playing shooters with a controller, but it is fun once you get used to it though. But I can't wait to play it on pc, will be ten times better.


----------



## JLuchinski

Minimum specs revealed: http://www.gamershell.com/news_110358.html


----------



## Twist86

That is kinda strange...why release the minimum and not the recommended? Thanks for the link though.


----------



## osnola

well the xbox demo sucks. and now that my gaming pc is dead. i cant commment on pc related.


----------



## JLuchinski

Well it is the beta demo, but yeah I found it to be terrible. I can't play shooters with a controller, it just doesn't feel right. I wish they came out with a modified keyboard/mouse combo for the 360, that would be sweet. What happened to your gaming rig?


----------



## osnola

JLuchinski said:


> Well it is the beta demo, but yeah I found it to be terrible. I can't play shooters with a controller, it just doesn't feel right. I wish they came out with a modified keyboard/mouse combo for the 360, that would be sweet. What happened to your gaming rig?



i totally agree with your statement about shooters with a controller. too bad xbox doesnt want its supported game developers too allow the use of keyboard and mouse in game. (PS3 allows you too, it is amazing) but then again it is a console, and console generally means you will be playing with a controller. as for the gaming rig... i set it up, it was amazing, i let my family use it (big mistake), they downloaded a bunch of junk, its slow as hell now, and for the most part it is outdated( not really though).

ahh... but my birthday is in two days and i am dropping all my cash on new system  so its all good.


----------



## linkin

new video is out

http://au.gamespot.com/xbox360/action/crysis2/video/6298292?tag=topslot;img;3#toggle_video


----------



## JLuchinski

Holy crap, I can't wait for it to come out. To bad the beta on Xbox sucks, I hope it's better on the pc. I need to get a dx11 card now.


----------



## JLuchinski

A pc game play video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktCGnK27JJY


----------



## JLuchinski

Mark your calenders: http://www.gamershell.com/news_111334.html


----------



## ModernMind

This game is going to be so epic, really.
The first one was good and I have VERY high expectations from Crysis 2.
As for the option part, it has nothing to do with VATS, it was there in a different form in the first game too.


----------



## 1337dingo

crysis 2 is available on 360 and ps3 as well yea? was number 1?


----------



## linkin

Couple more trailers released recently, I'll add them to the OP.


----------



## tech savvy

someone said on gamestop ".. Don't bother to purchase it. It's practically Halo with a bit of Mirror's Edge thrown in it." is that true? im going to see if i can DL the demo on my ps3 to see where hes coming from and ill come back to comment on hes statement.


----------



## kobaj

tech savvy said:


> someone said on gamestop ".. Don't bother to purchase it. It's practically Halo with a bit of Mirror's Edge thrown in it." is that true? im going to see if i can DL the demo on my ps3 to see where hes coming from and ill come back to comment on hes statement.



Crysis is the furthest thing from Halo. 

While I don't know if Crysis 2 follows that but I doubt it is anything like Halo.


----------



## linkin

That person from gamestop hasn't played the first one then I'm guessing. It's the farthest thing from halo possible.

The trailers are made for the 360 crowd, because that's where most of their money will come from. Of course they (say they are) trying to keep PC gamers happy as well, but it's just not the same (multiplayer wise)

No Vehicles
Linear maps
No Power Struggle

And so on.

When I get paid I'll still be buying it as I never cared for crysis' multiplayer


----------



## JLuchinski

I love it when people know what a game is all about before it comes out. This game is going to be epic, March 22nd can't come soon enough.


----------



## linkin

JLuchinski said:


> I love it when people know what a game is all about before it comes out. This game is going to be epic, March 22nd can't come soon enough.



The game releases here March 25th (retail) and March 26th (Steam)

I hate it when publishers do that. Outright discrimination.


----------



## tech savvy

JLuchinski said:


> I love it when people know what a game is all about before it comes out. This game is going to be epic, March 22nd can't come soon enough.



its called a DEMO.


----------



## linkin

Demo isn't out until the 1st of March, for PC that is.

The 360 multiplayer demo had heaps of issues too.


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> Demo isn't out until the 1st of March, for PC that is.
> 
> The 360 multiplayer demo had heaps of issues too.



http://www.bit-tech.net/news/gaming/2011/02/12/crysis-2-leaked/1


----------



## JLuchinski

tech savvy said:


> its called a DEMO.



 Yeah but you can't judge the final product based on the demo.


----------



## Mark4_4

gamestop < every other videogame shop so dont listen to them


----------



## linkin

http://static.cdn.ea.com/crytek/u/f/crysis2/Crysis_2_Multiplayer_Demo.exe

Multiplayer Demo link for PC  Came out today.


----------



## Gooberman

OMFG I want, downloading  now :3


----------



## JLuchinski

Awesome, thanks for the link, I was waiting for the morning.


----------



## linkin

MD5: 97E42001030CCE365A3F3CE452525FFB

SH-1: 58B135F7FE74DFA367EDAFD2F2BCC0AF094BE77E 

For those worried. Copied from the forum I got the link from


----------



## Gooberman

41% done getting there

EDIT 81% done :3


----------



## linkin

50% done here, As I got home about 30 mins ago

EDIT: 1.4GB of 1.6GB done :3


----------



## Gooberman

Done and extracting. :3


----------



## linkin

Damn you! One minute remaining!!!!! 

EDIT: Extracting.


----------



## kobaj

linkin said:


> Damn you! One minute remaining!!!!!
> 
> EDIT: Extracting.



Not that it matters, no one can login. Took me 35 minutes just to make an account. Their servers are getting hammered.


----------



## JLuchinski

I got in just fine. It runs so smooooooooooooth.


----------



## Gooberman

I was playing on hardcore 1680x1050 24-36 FPS xD took me like 3 min to make an account.


----------



## JLuchinski

Add me, my name is footinurass.


----------



## linkin

I made an account in no less than... well I already have an EA account.

Game is heaps of fun, I'll upload a gameplay vid in a while.


----------



## Rocko

omgomg. DLing


----------



## kobaj

Gooberman said:


> I was playing on hardcore 1680x1050 24-36 FPS xD took me like 3 min to make an account.



>.<

I've been trying off and on for the past hour, won't let me log in. No errors pop up, acts like its logging in and all, but never does.


----------



## Gooberman

Lol xD i guess i was lucky, I sucked badly in my first 3 games. I love the graphics though


----------



## Rit

GaySpy won't let me play.


----------



## Rocko

I am sure it is a false positive, but Avira keeps saying there is at least 4 pieces of malware in the file. Can I get a confirmation on this?


----------



## CrayonMuncher

I'm thinking of downloading this but i only have a 0.69 Mbs connection, will set it to do overnight me thinks


----------



## Stildawn

I cant create an account... I left my computer "creating account" last night while I slept... Was still doing it this morning, restarted and did it again and its still doing it now while Im at work...

And yes I unblocked it...

Hopefully it would have made one by the time I get home.


----------



## Shane

Downloading demo now!


----------



## linkin

Use your EA Account if you have one, it works for me.

Graphics are awesome too! I can max it out no problem. recording footage is a solid 30fps too. More so if I had a second HDD to record to.


----------



## JareeB

downloading it now ill let you guys know of the fps i get, im sure it wont be to great...(gpu)


----------



## Rit

A couple things I heard that help the logging in issues is don't use the Launcher to start the game. Make sure it's set to run as Admin. You can't create an account through the game, ever! Try online.


----------



## linkin

Rit said:


> A couple things I heard that help the logging in issues is don't use the Launcher to start the game. Make sure it's set to run as Admin. You can't create an account through the game, ever! Try online.



Mine worked fine by using my EA account login. It's not very specific on whether it wants your EA account, gamespy account or mycrysis.com account.


----------



## JareeB

linkin said:


> Mine worked fine by using my EA account login. It's not very specific on whether it wants your EA account, gamespy account or mycrysis.com account.



im gona try my ea account i hope it works and i can play this, i could bearly play the demo for the first one but that was when i had a dual core and 1.5gb of ram


----------



## linkin

Yeah make sure you use the nickname and not your email on the login.


----------



## JareeB

linkin said:


> Yeah make sure you use the nickname and not your email on the login.



alright thanks im extracting 50% to go


----------



## Rit

Ya, this is gay.. tried EA, Gamespy, and mycrysis accounts... none of them work... (and yes, crysis is allowed through the firewall)


----------



## JareeB

Rit said:


> Ya, this is gay.. tried EA, Gamespy, and mycrysis accounts... none of them work... (and yes, crysis is allowed through the firewall)



i used to create account work for a lil bit played like 6 games now im getting a no connection error, but i do get 34fps


----------



## linkin

A nice trick is to create a new account in the original crysis and then use it for the demo.


----------



## Gooberman

I had no account creation problems, guess i was lucky. Anyways i'll post a vid later :3 I went like 4 and 8 xD i suck at these types of games but it looks nice


----------



## linkin

How is performance for you guys? I've been able to max it out with no issues, even recording FRAPS (Full-size and RGB lossles, but locked to 30fps)


----------



## JareeB

linkin said:


> How is performance for you guys? I've been able to max it out with no issues, even recording FRAPS (Full-size and RGB lossles, but locked to 30fps)



im not sure on how to change the settings when i set it to advanced but i get 30fps and then it goes down to 27fps with fraps, i am making a gameplay video


----------



## Stildawn

Well Im at work now... I just created an account at EA online, Hopefully that works when I get home...

If you guys can max it out I should have zero problems... Sweet...

Is it as good as Crysis 1? Graphics wise? As good as metro?


----------



## JareeB

Stildawn said:


> Well Im at work now... I just created an account at EA online, Hopefully that works when I get home...
> 
> If you guys can max it out I should have zero problems... Sweet...
> 
> Is it as good as Crysis 1? Graphics wise? As good as metro?



never played the first once, but this one is sweet i might buy it


----------



## Gooberman

with Fraps recording full hd 1680x1050 Hardcore settings i get around 20-36 fps which is around the same as Crysis on very high for meh :3


----------



## Rocko

wow, just wow. Solid 30fps here too.


----------



## JareeB

Rocko said:


> wow, just wow. Solid 30fps here too.



nice, i didnt think i would get that fps with my gpu


----------



## JLuchinski

Rarely dropped below 60fps. This is a million times better then on Xbox.


----------



## kobaj

Rit said:


> Ya, this is lame.. tried EA, Gamespy, and mycrysis accounts... none of them work... (and yes, crysis is allowed through the firewall)



You and me are in the same boat, won't let me log in either. How strange.


----------



## ScottALot

I downloaded the demo... won't let me go into multiplayer, says something like servers are down.


----------



## JareeB

ScottALot said:


> I downloaded the demo... won't let me go into multiplayer, says something like servers are down.



resign in or somthing i had the problem i restarted the game and it worked


----------



## JLuchinski

I don't know if it's the game or my card but it's starting to freeze on me. I can play Metro 2033 for hours without issue.


----------



## ScottALot

Yay now its working! Why does everyone suck?... I seem to be the local craze because I consistently hace a 2+:1 k/d ratio


----------



## JLuchinski

I think a lot of people forget to turn on max armor when getting shot at.


----------



## linkin

JLuchinski said:


> I think a lot of people forget to turn on max armor when getting shot at.



I don't like the nanosuit now. It's dumbed down. In the first game it requires a fast reaction time and _skill_ to change suit modes quickly to pull off moves.

AND WHY, GOD, WHY DID THEY BIND "C" TO CROUCH!!!? IT'S STUPID!!! CTRL BY DEFAULT OR DIE!!


----------



## Stildawn

Im fairly disappointed too... Its just a run n gun fest lol. Graphics are not that great... I was expecting much better but its pretty average...


----------



## Rocko

I bet things will be different come full release. 

+ I never played Crysis 1 for multi


----------



## linkin

Rocko said:


> I bet things will be different come full release.
> 
> + I never played Crysis 1 for multi



I'm hoping for the best and expecting the worst, ie, no directx11, sucky gameplay, limited ability to configure graphics (presets like gamer/advanced/hardcore)

But then I hope that it will be like god himself descended from heaven and gave us crysis 2, with the graphics being amazing, customisability being limitless, gameplay that puts every other game to shame, and fantastic controls.

I expect the former.

And my sound stopped working in game.


----------



## Shane

Im dissapointed,The graphics dont look great at all imo,The gameplay is crap....i wont be pre-ordering anytime soon....actually ever.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Im dissapointed,The graphics dont look great at all imo,The gameplay is crap....i wont be pre-ordering anytime soon....actually ever.



What did you expect, they had to cut it down for the consoles, so of course it won't be as eye-bleedingly beautiful as Crysis was, and you are talking Crytek here, their gameplay, isn't. They care more about lighting and shadows than they do about what you actually do in game


----------



## ScottALot

I like the new Crysis. I don't think they meant for it to be a new benchmark game, so they took the themes from the original game and made a great multiplayer out of it. Gameplay seems pretty solid, I like the roles armor abilities have.


----------



## memory

Anybody still having trouble logging in? What kind of account do you need to log in? I have a gamespy account but that does not work.  When I go to my gamespy account, it shows a different username that what I created.  

I have been trying to create a MyCrysis account with no luck. When I try to create a new account through MyCrysis.com, it says account is being created and doesn't do anything.

I tried creating a new account through the game and it says my email address is already in use.


----------



## linkin

I can't seem to play. My sound is working again though. I can login fine, but any game I join lumps me into the lobby, and then it just sits there.


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> I can't seem to play. My sound is working again though. I can login fine, but any game I join lumps me into the lobby, and then it just sits there.



Yep, because it has to wait for the lobby to be full until it starts.

Did anyone else get a chuckle out of the graphics settings by the way


----------



## linkin

Aastii said:


> Yep, because it has to wait for the lobby to be full until it starts.
> 
> Did anyone else get a chuckle out of the graphics settings by the way



Yep, because Low, Medium, and High were too hard to spell.

It's because "Gamer" looks better than "Low", same how "Advanced" looks better than "Medium" and "Hardcore" looks better than "High"

That said, presets suck. I want individual sliders/levels for every form of graphics feature, like the first. AA and AF controls as well please (though the first game only had AA, AF I always forced)

Oh, and "PRESS START TO CONTINUE" - at that point I knew where the game was headed.


----------



## Stildawn

linkin said:


> I'm hoping for the best and expecting the worst, ie, no directx11, sucky gameplay, limited ability to configure graphics (presets like gamer/advanced/hardcore)
> 
> But then I hope that it will be like god himself descended from heaven and gave us crysis 2, with the graphics being amazing, customisability being limitless, gameplay that puts every other game to shame, and fantastic controls.
> 
> I expect the former.
> 
> And my sound stopped working in game.



Yeah lets hope... Though sadly I doubt it...



Aastii said:


> What did you expect, they had to cut it down for the consoles, so of course it won't be as eye-bleedingly beautiful as Crysis was, and you are talking Crytek here, their gameplay, isn't. They care more about lighting and shadows than they do about what you actually do in game



You know I wouldnt mind if thats all the consentrated on... yes it would be awesome to have both an amazing graphical game, and a awesome gameplay game... But id take one or the other really but from what Ive played they have dropped the ball on both...

I just want something to replace the original as my "show off my computer to friends game" lol.



Aastii said:


> Yep, because it has to wait for the lobby to be full until it starts.
> 
> Did anyone else get a chuckle out of the graphics settings by the way



I picked hardcore? Though its not very clear when the options are advance, hardcore etc... Like advanced could well be better than hardcore haha... I was disappointed that it didnt actually have individual settings...


----------



## linkin

Stildawn said:


> Yeah lets hope... Though sadly I doubt it...
> 
> 
> 
> You know I wouldnt mind if thats all the consentrated on... yes it would be awesome to have both an amazing graphical game, and a awesome gameplay game... But id take one or the other really but from what Ive played they have dropped the ball on both...
> 
> I just want something to replace the original as my "show off my computer to friends game" lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I picked hardcore? Though its not very clear when the options are advance, hardcore etc... Like advanced could well be better than hardcore haha... I was disappointed that it didnt actually have individual settings...



Exactly! Zero options for individually configuring graphics options. It's a step backwards.


----------



## JLuchinski

Well let's just hope that those presets are only for the muli-player portion of the game to keep things running smoothly. It was kind of the same thing in Crysis Wars where the graphics were dumbed so it would run good on everyone's machine iirc. Hopefully there are more tweak options in the full version.


----------



## linkin

I'm hoping for that also, but I'm also prepared that it might be a full representation of the final product :|

Also, You can't get into any games! It just sits there in the lobby, so I chat with other people...


----------



## ScottALot

Okay, EVERY server I'm attempting to join is telling me that it can't connect. I connected once and it logged me out of the game, a second time it connected then windows gave me an error. I was JUST playing last night perfectly.


----------



## JLuchinski

I have no problem getting on, but the game will freeze at random. Not sure if it's my card, I bought it open box so I'm going to exchange it for a brand new one.


----------



## diduknowthat

So I just downloaded the demo and played a few rounds. Seems way too easy, the first round I played I went 15-2. And also I took a look at the options, Aim Assist? Are you kidding me? Who in the world wants Aim Assist playing on the PC?

On the bright side, the game seemed to be optimized enough for me to put on the highest default settings...


----------



## linkin

The aim assist is for when you plug in a game pad.


----------



## diduknowthat

linkin said:


> The aim assist is for when you plug in a game pad.



Who plays with a game pad on PC....lol


----------



## linkin

diduknowthat said:


> Who plays with a game pad on PC....lol



I know right!


----------



## ScottALot

diduknowthat said:


> Who plays with a game pad on PC....lol



This guy:


----------



## linkin

I managed to find a server that worked. While the game is fun, it's just not crysis. It's a generic shooter.

But air stomping people is fun!


----------



## JLuchinski

So I went and swapped my card and the freezing has stopped but now I have a new problem, artifacts! This card is going back and I'm getting a GTX 570.


----------



## ScottALot

I always thought it was funny that people complain about artifacts, but paleontologists and historians would pay good money for some!


----------



## diduknowthat

linkin said:


> I managed to find a server that worked. While the game is fun, it's just not crysis. It's a generic shooter.
> 
> But air stomping people is fun!



Agreed. Crysis was mainly a single player game. It had a huge environment and great open game play. Crysis 2 just looks like another Halo multiplayer game.


----------



## Stildawn

Thats one thing that Im wondering...

One of the highlights of Crysis 1 was the destructable enviroments... I loved just demolishing whole villages lol right down the the pailings on the fences...

I dont see that in the Multiplayer in anyway shape or form... And well that might be intentional cause its multiplayer... I just hope that my gut feeling is wrong... I just feel that its not gonna be in the single either...

I agree... Its fun for awhile but it is just a run n gun fest... I get bored of that pretty quickly...


----------



## lion149

I finally downloaded the demo, as most have already mentioned I do not see anything inovative with this game. It is still entertaining because of the grounds that the game is built on, the cryosuit.
I hope the single player is better and has allows you to customize the graphics more too.

P.S. I played this demo with a 360 controller, i found most of the previous comments offensive.


----------



## linkin

lion149 said:


> I finally downloaded the demo, as most have already mentioned I do not see anything inovative with this game. It is still entertaining because of the grounds that the game is built on, the cryosuit.
> I hope the single player is better and has allows you to customize the graphics more too.
> 
> P.S. I played this demo with a 360 controller, i found most of the previous comments offensive.



No offence, but why play with an inferior 360 controller when you have a keyboard and mouse?


----------



## Stildawn

> no offence, but why play with an inferior 360 controller when you have a keyboard and mouse?



+1


----------



## Dystopia

ScottALot said:


> This guy:


Rofl Lulz


linkin said:


> No offence, but why play with an inferior 360 controller when you have a keyboard and mouse?



This. I much prefer playing a shooter on my keyboard + mouse. Heck, I play BC2 at 20-35 frame rates! Sometimes less....when tanks and rpgs are going of left and right when building collapse...


----------



## kobaj

Finally got to log in!!

Took 3 different accounts, and a multitude of emails to finally get the shit running, and I was presented with this...


----------



## linkin

^ Haha that's a good one!


----------



## Ryan_Fpv

Okay, I've just read through a couple of the last pages, and I'm a little confused...

Crysis 2 is less visually attractive than the 1st?
The Gameplay is worse than the 1st?
The environment (as in destructibility, etc) is worse than the 1st?
The PC game is full of "TV" and "Start button" crap?
You can only use presets to change your graphic settings?

All I wanted from Crysis 2 was Crysis 1 set a few months/years later with a longer story. Siiigghhss. Stupid console gamers ruining our PC games.


----------



## linkin




----------



## Stildawn

bahaha


----------



## Troncoso

I played the online demo....Freakin fun. If I wasn't limited to one map I would have played so much longer. You'd think that since everyone has all the suit powers it would be dumb, but dang its not. woo


----------



## JLuchinski

There are 2 maps, Skyline and the Pier. Only 2 more weeks to go, I'm looking forward to the campaign.


----------



## JareeB

i thought Brink was going to be the first to have that physics where you can run, grab and slide and all that?


----------



## ScottALot

Troncoso said:


> I played the online demo....Freakin fun. If I wasn't limited to one map I would have played so much longer. You'd think that since everyone has all the suit powers it would be dumb, but dang its not. woo



... you get to play on two. Pier 17 and Skyline... I think those are the names.


----------



## kobaj

ScottALot said:


> ... you get to play on two. Pier 17 and Skyline... I think those are the names.



No no no no, there is the /option/ of two. No one ever votes for Pier 17 though .


----------



## linkin

A patch has been released for the demo. Yes you read that right.

Changelog:



> The patch for the recently released Crysis 2 Demo. This fixes some issues in the initial release.
> 
> Changes include:
> 
> "Press Start to Begin" has been changed to "Press Enter to Begin" on the main menu
> 
> Ping changes in server browser - no ping for anyone now (all 0) - "Crytek is working very hard to fix this for the shipping game
> 
> Fixed crash if getting force disconnected from a dedicated server (although the force disconnect issue has been resolved anyway)
> 
> Account creation now works properly
> 
> G35 headset fix now implemented
> 
> People not able to sign in with certain characters such as "-" or numbers in their username, can now do so.



Run Crysis2Launcher.exe and the game will self update.


----------



## kobaj

linkin said:


> A patch has been released for the demo. Yes you read that right.
> 
> Changelog:
> *
> Account creation now works properly*
> 
> Run Crysis2Launcher.exe and the game will self update.



Ahahahahahaha. 

Thats priceless.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

will my pc play crysis 2??

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 @ 2.66Ghz with a large heatsink
4GB 4300 OCZ RAM
400GB Western Digital Harddrive
Asus P2B Deluxe Wifi/AP Motherboard with built in WiFi
Corsair HX640W Modular PSU
BFG Nvidia 8800GTS 320MB OC2 Graphics Card

really need to know as im thinking of preordering


----------



## linkin

Should play it fine.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

seriously?

i dont mind it being low res and details, just so i can play it really.


----------



## Gooberman

God, can't find any servers :/ saying 3/12 1/12 5/12 and they're all full


----------



## linkin

The server browser updates like every 6 months, lol


----------



## linkin

> We are extremely pleased with how popular our Crysis 2 PC demo has been. During this time we received a lot of valuable feedback that has helped us to better plan our future game updates. Some of the changes included in our day 1 patch and retail version will be;
> 
> 
> Changed "Press Start to begin" to “Press Enter to begin”
> Remove textfilter from chat by default
> Remove all aim assist from Multiplayer
> Improve USB headset compatibility
> Resolved game login issues
> Display accurate ping in server browser
> Fixed hologram icon staying on screen after hologram is used up
> Fix friends list UI buttons being offset
> 
> Thanks to everyone that took part in the demo and contributed in these forums.



That's from Cry-Adam over at the Steam forums, link is here


----------



## 1337dingo

3 more days  gettin it 4 ps3 anyone doing same??


----------



## Aastii

mikeb2817 said:


> seriously?
> 
> i dont mind it being low res and details, just so i can play it really.



It was designed to work on consoles, so it doesn't need the best of the best to play, so yes, you will play fine on low-medium settings


----------



## tech savvy

1337dingo said:


> 3 more days  gettin it 4 ps3 anyone doing same??



yes sir.had it pre-ordered,will be picking it up at midnight tonight.sucks for Europe, yall getting it the 25th.by than ill be 3/4 though the game,lol(if not all the way).


----------



## russb

Downloaded the demo cant get to play it why.What do i have to do to play the demo.

 What a load of rubbish they have one server 12x12 and its always full how are you supposed to test the game with one server.


----------



## linkin

I probably should have noted somewhere here that they shut down the servers for the demo on the 14th


----------



## linkin

I bought the game and I'm preloading it on steam, playing when I can use a proxy to change my steam region


----------



## russb

linkin said:


> I probably should have noted somewhere here that they shut down the servers for the demo on the 14th



Thank you,hahaha


----------



## russb

linkin said:


> I probably should have noted somewhere here that they shut down the servers for the demo on the 14th



Thank you for telling us,


----------



## Hsv_Man

Has Anyone got the game for Pc yet? there's alot of mixed reviews out there it's already released in North America what's your take on the game.


----------



## linkin

Hsv_Man said:


> Has Anyone got the game for Pc yet? there's alot of mixed reviews out there it's already released in North America what's your take on the game.



I bought it and have preloaded, but it's available tomorrow for play here. Can always use a VPN to play now.


----------



## Leopold Butters

the demo i am downloading now on steam is single player right?


----------



## linkin

The demo is multiplayer and the servers have been switched off... don't waste your bandwidth


----------



## linkin

Played 2 hours on a proxy before it flaked out (the proxy)

I'll just quote myself from the steam forums....



> Okay. I'm the first level.
> 
> First thougts:
> 
> TOO MANY INTRO VIDEOS!!! It's not like they are encoded in high quality either.
> 
> Nanosuit voice is very ear-♥♥♥♥♥♥
> 
> When you die, you have to press enter! In Crysis 1 they used Mouse 1, meaning you don't need to take your hands off vital controls to continue the game. This is a total step backwards.
> 
> I don't like the no lean otr no prone. It makes you a sitting duck in combat. For the record I'm playing on the hardest difficulty.
> 
> Graphics are smooth, not choppy or laggy. Seems to be no texture pop in. Water effects are definitely DX9. There is no DX10 or DX11 in the game at this point.
> 
> Suit functions are horrendeous to work with. I keep trying to lean and change suit modes.
> 
> The game is very linear because of the city environment. Not many tactical options, it seems the level design has been compromised  and scaled down, quite a lot.
> 
> If this doesn't rip off COD then nothing does... The running through the sinking ship/sub, yeah I've played that before. Also, in the intro movie, the sub's propeller spins the wrong way compared to the direction it is moving. Yay for physics failures!
> 
> The game has switched basic controls around. You now have a toggle crouch and no toggle iron sights, you must hold down the second mouse button.
> 
> Is it too hard to remove the  "press enter to begin" screen and just sit us at the main menu? It's an extra layer of crap I'd rather not deal with.
> 
> Graphics settings are extremely limited as seen in the Demo.
> 
> The FOV is low. 55 by default. Increasing it makes the levels look really small. This isn't a problem on consoles because... you don't have the console to change settings. yeah.
> 
> At this point I'm thinking "OH god why did I buy this?" and "How could crytek ♥♥♥♥ this up so badly?"
> 
> I have yet to try the multiplayer. I am judging the game as I have seen it for myself. Hopefully it gets better.


----------



## linkin

Okay, some basic comparions between crysis 1 and 2, and some things from Crysis 2 that worried me. I will post comparison video's too, mainly for the water effects and god beams.

Both games are running maximum settings with no mods, graphical or otherwise. I own both games on steam. Running on windows 7 64 bit.

Athlon II X4 635 @ 3.62GHz (2.5GHz on the Northbridge, HT link at stock)
2x2GB Corsair XMS3 RAM @ 1666Mhz, 7-9-7-24 timings
XFX GTX 460 1GB @ 850/1700/2120
OCZ Fatal1ty 550W PSU
A-SATA S596 Turbo 32GB SSD for OS
Samsung F3 1TB for games/storage
Win 7 64 bit

All images are in lossless .BMP or .PNG format, captured full size with fraps (photobucket converts bmp to jpg, forgive me for that)

*Water Effects*​
Crysis 1: http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx299/adrian5606/water1.jpg

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWwpVh-XpaE (watch in 720p)

Crysis 2: http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx299/adrian5606/water2.png

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCxX1Dx_W5g (watch in 720p)

*God Beams/Light Rays*​
Crysis 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4p1IfKcHD4

Crysis 2: To be uploaded

*Faces*​
Crysis 1: http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx299/adrian5606/Face1.jpg

Crysis 2: http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx299/adrian5606/Face2.png

*Shadows*​
Crysis 1:

Crysis 2:

*Trees/Foliage*​
Crysis 1:

Crysis 2:

*Other*​
Crysis 2 Melee/stealth kill bug: To be uploaded

Crysis 2 AI Sees through solid objects: To be uploaded

Crysis 2 Ragdoll glitch: To be uploaded

Please be patient as my upload speed is only 1mbps  videos need to be compressed and all that jazz too. Most will be in 1080p or 720p

Copy pasta from steam forums again. All my stuff


----------



## linkin

Beat the game in 7 hours. what a disappointment. The game and story were good, but it's just too short...


----------



## Aastii

Have you played it online yet?


----------



## linkin

Nope not yet... Don't think i will until tomorrow. Don't you "edit button" me


----------



## Twist86

Man another good title that fell to console player standards. Such a pity as I was hoping it would be awesome. The way they make you micromanage the nanosuit and the AI just ruined it for me. 2 hours in I couldn't force myself to play anymore and I am a avid Crysis 1 fan. I just borrowed it as I refuse to by any games anymore (price vs what you get just isn't worth it anymore)

Biggest bummer is the limited map space and very little is destructible. So no more killing enemies by knocking down the building they are in which I personally loved doing.


----------



## linkin

Twist86 said:


> Man another good title that fell to console player standards. Such a pity as I was hoping it would be awesome. The way they make you micromanage the nanosuit and the AI just ruined it for me. 2 hours in I couldn't force myself to play anymore and I am a avid Crysis 1 fan. I just borrowed it as I refuse to by any games anymore (price vs what you get just isn't worth it anymore)
> 
> Biggest bummer is the limited map space and very little is destructible. So no more killing enemies by knocking down the building they are in which I personally loved doing.



Everything about the game has taken a step backwards 

Gameplay
Graphics
Cutscenes (realtime vs prerendered)
Controls
Multiplayer
Story length

Everything has just been thrown away. Crytek should stick to PC exclusives, I lived Far Cry and Crysis... Crysis 2 makes me want to puke.


----------



## Twist86

Crysis 2 and Far Cry 2 share the same feeling then    I loved Far Cry 2 till I noticed I was playing the same 4 missions and that stupid malaria kicked up. I hear Far Cry 3 will be in Africa again too ~_~


----------



## linkin

Far Cry 2 was developed in-house by Ubisoft


----------



## Twist86

Didn't stop it for sucking utterly though. By 20% I wanted to smash my pecker with a hammer. If they had only put in 30-40 UNIQUE missions the game would have been so much better. Also now that there is a "no malaria" trainer it makes the game even more enjoyable lol.

Sadly though to date I have yet to hear of them adding more to the game so my copy wastes away (got it with a GPU purchase)


----------



## linkin

Yeah far cry 2 was basically the same mission over and over again. The game engine has a lot of potential though... too bad the game sucked


----------



## Twist86

I am hoping they fix this in Far Cry 3 which is suppose to be released by the end of this year. However knowing UBI and their ever falling standards I doubt it. I really hope this isn't in Africa again or Malaria.  I heard they might be trying a Arctic approach which could be fun (10$ says they force you to "get warm" or you die instead of malaria)


----------



## linkin

Twist86 said:


> I am hoping they fix this in Far Cry 3 which is suppose to be released by the end of this year. However knowing UBI and their ever falling standards I doubt it. I really hope this isn't in Africa again or Malaria.  I heard they might be trying a Arctic approach which could be fun (10$ says they force you to "get warm" or you die instead of malaria)



Hopefully... It's like the FEAR games, first one was great, second one sucked really bad, and they take their bloody sweet time making the third


----------



## jd132

Have they stopped the demo multi servers ?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

i know i asked this a few days ago but can i play crysis 2 with my gpu?
i misread the minimum specs and though i would be good but its asking for a 512mb 8800 gt whereas i have the 8800gts 320mb :s

will i be ok to play it comfortably on low or am i going to stuggle

minimum specs for those who dont know are
Operating system: Windows XP, Vista or Windows 7, with the latest Service Pack 
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo at 2Ghz, or AMD Athlon 64 x2 2Ghz, or better 
Memory: 2Gb (Vista requires 3Gb) 
Hard disk space: 9Gb 
Video: NVidia 8800GT with 512Mb RAM, ATI 3850HD with 512Mb RAM, or better 
Sound: DirectX Compatible Sound Card 
DirectX: 9.0c 
Controller support? Microsoft Xbox360 Controller for Windows 
Any special multiplayer requirements? Internet Connection Required 

lifted from joystick and my specs are in my sig


----------



## ellanky

Meh, game was alright. Story wise wasnt the greatest, though I'll admit towards the end it got intense, but I still think the first one was in a sense better.
However the graphics were amazing, especially with the lighting, surprised it ran fine on hardcore settings


----------



## JLuchinski

Yeah I'm playing it on Xbox, the story is great, so far I like it better then the first one, going to buy it for pc and play it again for sure. I really like how you can combine suit powers and the stealth kills are always a plus.


----------



## CraigEvander

Why are all apocalyptic games happening in a destroyed New York.....It appears that people have something against that Statue of Liberty.
Overall i would have to give to this game 7.5/10. The low vote is because i have seen so many as this one already


----------



## Aastii

mikeb2817 said:


> i know i asked this a few days ago but can i play crysis 2 with my gpu?
> i misread the minimum specs and though i would be good but its asking for a 512mb 8800 gt whereas i have the 8800gts 320mb :s
> 
> will i be ok to play it comfortably on low or am i going to stuggle
> 
> minimum specs for those who dont know are
> Operating system: Windows XP, Vista or Windows 7, with the latest Service Pack
> Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo at 2Ghz, or AMD Athlon 64 x2 2Ghz, or better
> Memory: 2Gb (Vista requires 3Gb)
> Hard disk space: 9Gb
> Video: NVidia 8800GT with 512Mb RAM, ATI 3850HD with 512Mb RAM, or better
> Sound: DirectX Compatible Sound Card
> DirectX: 9.0c
> Controller support? Microsoft Xbox360 Controller for Windows
> Any special multiplayer requirements? Internet Connection Required
> 
> lifted from joystick and my specs are in my sig



Yes, your system should still handle it. It runs on consoles, it will run on your system that is more powerful than an Xbox is


----------



## SuperDuperMe

good news, it runs flawlessly i am very impressed, iv got it on low of the low settings yet it still looks beautiful, plays flawlessly with an average fps of about 60-80 with fraps 

only problem with it is i have to put my key code in everytime on MP, is this intentional or is there some way to save it??


----------



## linkin

mikeb2817 said:


> good news, it runs flawlessly i am very impressed, iv got it on low of the low settings yet it still looks beautiful, plays flawlessly with an average fps of about 60-80 with fraps
> 
> only problem with it is i have to put my key code in everytime on MP, is this intentional or is there some way to save it??



Try entering the key without dashes.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

i went on mycrysis, theres a fix...put the keycode in, go to singleplayer, go back to multiplayer and voila done

dont know how or why it works it just does lol

oher than that not a single problem, and the single player rocks as well.


----------



## jd132

Nice... still dont have mine


----------



## Twist86

CraigEvander said:


> Why are all apocalyptic games happening in a destroyed New York.....It appears that people have something against that Statue of Liberty.
> Overall i would have to give to this game 7.5/10. The low vote is because i have seen so many as this one already



It was made by the French after all. Personally this was a step backwards for Crysis. I played the game a bit more and it wasn't to bad, however online there is a epic ton of cheaters atm. They could have done much better though.


----------



## linkin

Twist86 said:


> It was made by the French after all. Personally this was a step backwards for Crysis. I played the game a bit more and it wasn't to bad, however online there is a epic ton of cheaters atm. They could have done much better though.



There's a boatload of cheaters because pirated copies can play online. Crytek dun goofed on this one.


----------



## JLuchinski

linkin said:


> There's a boatload of cheaters because pirated copies can play online. Crytek dun goofed on this one.



 That's lame, I'm still playing through the campaign, won't bother going online now.


----------



## CraigEvander

Didn't know abut cracked versions being able to access the only gaming community. That really sucks ...


----------



## linkin

The whole game sucks


----------



## SuperDuperMe

^^^ id have to disagree , i really have enjoyed it, not to mention the SP is one of the best iv played in years.


----------



## JLuchinski

Yeah I saved up 8000 Nano Catalyst for the quick energy recharge upgrade, it's awesome.


----------



## Twist86

JLuchinski said:


> Yeah I saved up 8000 Nano Catalyst for the quick energy recharge upgrade, it's awesome.



I saved up 15k and got the nano 0 bug. Wanted that stealth perk for 16k


----------



## JLuchinski

Nice, the suit upgrades and the collectibles really make this game re-playable.


----------



## Ryan_Fpv

I installed it today and played a bit of the first mission... You can definitely feel that it's been made for the consoles. 
So far from what I've played, when you look at Crysis 2 in comparison to Crysis 1, it's not that great. We all had very high expectations after what an epic game the first crysis was, and unfortunately 2 just can't seem to achieve that again. When you look at Crysis 2 as an individual game, it's actually pretty good.

Also, just a quick question, is it possible to have more than 2 guns in your inventory at once? In Crysis 1 you had a pistol, fists, 2 main weapons (shotgun, sniper, riffle, SMG), and then you had explosives. So far I've only been able to use 2 guns at a time, including the pistol?
Also, is there a way to make it so that pressing G just throws the grenade like in the first crysis, rather than equipping it and forcing you to click to throw it and then switch back to your weapon?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

no its 2 weapons, c4, rocket launcher thing, grenades.

i think thats the lot.

about the grenades i dont think there is iv had a look and couldnt find anything :/

i preferthe feel of crysis 2 as the weapon plays a bit more arcadey the first one was annoying with no hit marker and a full clip until someone was dead


----------



## linkin

mikeb2817 said:


> no its 2 weapons, c4, rocket launcher thing, grenades.
> 
> i think thats the lot.
> 
> about the grenades i dont think there is iv had a look and couldnt find anything :/
> 
> i preferthe feel of crysis 2 as the weapon plays a bit more arcadey the first one was annoying with no hit marker and a full *clip* until someone was dead



Magazine is the correct term.

In the first you had armour mode active all the time too, in this one you have to activate it otherwise you're a regular human in a plastic suit


----------



## Buzz1927

linkin said:


> Magazine is the correct term.


No need to be so pedantic, we all know what he meant..


----------



## SuperDuperMe

lol, geuss i walked into that , i prefer the new layout of the suit, its easy to do everything on the fly, i dont like buying the suit modeules and they way you have different variations of the weapons with add ons, like the stealth scar can only have the sliencer...its a bit crap

it also takes a lot longer to change your weapons sights etc

i wouldnt have minded a few more weapons either, but it beats the first games of 2 rifles and a couple of other crap weapons i never bothered with :/


----------



## JLuchinski

Yeah the Mike is a cool gun.


----------



## linkin

Buzz1927 said:


> No need to be so pedantic, we all know what he meant..





mikeb2817 said:


> lol, geuss i walked into that , i prefer the new layout of the suit, its easy to do everything on the fly, i dont like buying the suit modeules and they way you have different variations of the weapons with add ons, like the stealth scar can only have the sliencer...its a bit crap
> 
> it also takes a lot longer to change your weapons sights etc
> 
> i wouldnt have minded a few more weapons either, but it beats the first games of 2 rifles and a couple of other crap weapons i never bothered with :/



Don't mind me I'm just a perfectionist 

I'm honestly not going to bother with the MP until crytek fix everything.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

iv not had too many problems if im honest, i did a couple of days ago, lots of level 50 guys that had like 30 kills and no deaths, i assume they were cheaters because im not bad at the game but in them particular matches i was looky if i even got to run 20 metres :/

but it all seems to be good now, iv seen a single lvl 50 since then tbh

EDIT: is it actually called the mike gun ?? :S i thought it was named after my player lol


----------



## Perkomate

Anyone know how high i  can run that game? specs in sig below


----------



## jd132

Yu might be able to max it out actually...look at this... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zu8m7Eqx_7Y


----------



## Perkomate

maxing out crysis for under $1000? Legendary. thanks for the link!


----------



## jd132

No problem Mate!!!     :gun:


----------



## SuperDuperMe

new pc patch out soon, later on today i beleive, they have the patch notes on mycrysis i belive and ill post a link if any one wants it.

seems the majority of these fixes are for multiplayer only so any fixes for SP are probably gunna be in another patch :/


----------



## fastdude

Twist86 said:


> It was made by the French after all. Personally this was a step backwards for Crysis. I played the game a bit more and it wasn't to bad, however online there is a epic ton of cheaters atm. They could have done much better though.



French?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crytek


----------



## CraigEvander

Is it only me or this game is a little to short for you and me to fully enjoy it?!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

it was longe rthan i anticipated, much longer. and i did it on easy because i wanted to get over to MP, i imagine its lengthy on hard mode, but imo i reckon it was much longer than any cod campaign other than cod 1 that lasted for ages.


----------

